# anyone have the Gold's Gym squat rack?



## tigerstile (Aug 14, 2004)

http://www.modells.com/product/inde...earchId=90199&brandId=90199&parentPage=search

i was planning to buy this and was wondering if anyone can give me a review on it before i buy it.


----------



## timt (Aug 16, 2004)

smith machine doesn't effectivly use stabilizer muscles. You will save money and have better results with free weights.


----------



## trHawT (Aug 16, 2004)

Free weights all the way, dude.


----------



## Chris52686 (Aug 16, 2004)

I have had the non-smith machine version for about 2 years now and really like it..it has held up very well.  The self spotter feature is also very nice because u can go to failure in every exercise without killing yourself  
here it is You can buy it att Dickssportinggoods.com if u like it


----------



## tigerstile (Aug 16, 2004)

Chris52686 said:
			
		

> I have had the non-smith machine version for about 2 years now and really like it..it has held up very well.  The self spotter feature is also very nice because u can go to failure in every exercise without killing yourself
> here it is You can buy it att Dickssportinggoods.com if u like it



i actually just saw that at sportchalet.com today.  i wanted to buy it but i heard it only holds 310 lbs.  i want to get bigger and more fit, but my main concern are to get bigger legs.  how's the squat feature on the unit?

btw, i'm 5'10 and weigh 144-148 lbs.  havent worked out in years.


----------



## Chris52686 (Aug 17, 2004)

What do you mean by it can only handle 310 pounds...do you mean as far as far as the cable pully system because the weight is almost doubled when used on this machine.  For example say I put 50 pounds opn the machine to do leg extensions it really feels like 100lb.  I have had 320 pounds on the squat rack with the assist system and it still stps the weight if you get into trouble.  I really like the squat feature because of it being able to stop if u cant stand up with the weight


----------



## tigerstile (Aug 17, 2004)

so would you guys reccommend a power rack like this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=15281&item=3694063835&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

or the Gold's Gym one:
http://www.sportchalet.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1181598


----------



## timt (Aug 17, 2004)

Either would be better than a smith machine. I would probabley go with the first but not off ebay. I have little trust in Ebay vendors.


----------



## tigerstile (Aug 17, 2004)

yea, it seems that most people would pick the Rack.  but the sports chalet next to my house has the Gold's Gym one on sale for $289 which seems like a steal.
most racks have the safety spotter system like the XR30 that Chris was talking about right?


----------



## tigerstile (Aug 17, 2004)

and if i was planning not to get TOO big, would the GOld's Gym one be better for me?  i am currently 5'10 146lbs, but want to get up to about 165.  hopefully the extra weight goes to my legs because i have legs that are beyond scrawny.


----------



## Premiere (Aug 19, 2004)

http://www.sportchalet.com/product/...oductId=1181598

i have this one and i am very happy with it! altho i use free weights more than anything, but when it comes to squatting and benching, the self spotting system really helps. but i would go with this one ... but like others have said free weights is the way to go ... invest in some.


----------



## janicelesa (Aug 21, 2005)

*Lat Bar for the Golds Gym XR30*

 Can some one please help me find the Lat Bar for the Gold's Gym XR30?  

The problem is I  bought an xr30 for Christmas from icon fitness and was not sent the bars for this product.  After numerous follow-up calls and EXTREME persistent icon fitness sent be a lat pulldown bar that is designed for the Weider Crossbar that have the connectors on either end similar to the bar that goes with the xr30.  The problem is that the bar I have is not long enough. Resulting in the pulleys on the xr30 having to be twisted at an inward angle in order to attach to the weider bar.  This installation makes it wobbly and the weight unstable and unbalance as you try to do the lat pulldowns.  Not very comfortable or efficient at all.  I like my xr30, but one of the main reasons I bought it was because it had the lat pulldown features.  So needless to say this has been a BIG disappointment.  

I've searched the web and local fitness store in and about Los Angeles for the lat pulldown bar for the xr30 and I simply cannot find it.  I've also email Gold's Gym headquarters will no response. And I asked SportsChalet and DicksSport if they sell the bar separately and they say they don't. Does anyone have any suggests that might help?  Your comments would be most appreciated. Thanks.

I'm just starting back to weight lifting after over 5 years of a mostly sedentary lifestyle and would love to use this equipment to help.


----------



## janicelesa (Aug 21, 2005)

*Lat Bar for the Golds Gym XR30*

Can some one please help me find the Lat Bar for the Gold's Gym XR30?  

The problem is I  bought an xr30 for Christmas from icon fitness and was not sent the bars for this product.  After numerous follow-up calls and EXTREME persistent icon fitness sent be a lat pulldown bar that is designed for the Weider Crossbar that have the connectors on either end similar to the bar that goes with the xr30.  The problem is that the bar I have is not long enough. Resulting in the pulleys on the xr30 having to be twisted at an inward angle in order to attach to the weider bar.  This installation makes it wobbly and the weight unstable and unbalance as you try to do the lat pulldowns.  Not very comfortable or efficient at all.  I like my xr30, but one of the main reasons I bought it was because it had the lat pulldown features.  So needless to say this has been a BIG disappointment.  

I've searched the web and local fitness store in and about Los Angeles for the lat pulldown bar for the xr30 and I simply cannot find it.  I've also email Gold's Gym headquarters will no response. And I asked SportsChalet and DicksSport if they sell the bar separately and they say they don't. Does anyone have any suggests that might help?  Your comments would be most appreciated. Thanks.

I'm just starting back to weight lifting after over 5 years of a mostly sedentary lifestyle and would love to use this equipment to help.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 21, 2005)

I find the best safety for squatting to be two steel sawhorses that hold 1,200 pounds each that you can get at Home Depot for $20. It works. It's cheap. It's adjustable.


----------

